#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-13
<nlsthzn-work> Salute
#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-14
 * nlsthzn lurks
#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-15
<nlsthzn> Cheers all...
 * nlsthzn waves
#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-18
 * nlsthzn waves
